# 2011 model availability dates



## christopjc (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello all- sorry if this has been discussed (couldn't find a recent thread), but can anyone tell me when the Specialized 2011 models will be order-able by my AZ dealer? 

I've been told October for a Roubaix Pro or S-works. 

Also, would you considering the 2010 outgoing model (and frame) for an extra 5% off the 2011 pricing?

Thanks
Chris C


----------



## darthkarl (Jun 22, 2010)

I just ordered a '11 Roubaix Elite last Friday from a northern Colorado LBS. They told me it should be here this week. According to their computer ordering system, it looked to me like most '11 models were available for dealer ordering.


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

I just bought a 2011 Roubaix Elite last week. I have only seen Roubaix's and Tarmac's in the stores though.

I'm in Dallas btw


----------



## rwarren (Jul 7, 2010)

I've had my 2011 Secteur Elite for a couple weeks now...


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

jason07 said:


> I just bought a 2011 Roubaix Elite last week.


pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

The dealer site shows October for Roubaix Pro and S-works. Probably due to the new frame design. All of the other ones people have mentioned are SL2's, not SL3's.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pdainsworth said:


> The dealer site shows October for Roubaix Pro and S-works. Probably due to the new frame design. All of the other ones people have mentioned are SL2's, not SL3's.


Just curious if you know the availability and MSRP on the 2011 Tarmac Pro frameset.


----------



## darthkarl (Jun 22, 2010)

Well my '11 Roubaix Elite came into the shop yesterday, so I’m off to get fitted and to take it home this afternoon! I can’t wait to hit the road with it


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> Just curious if you know the availability and MSRP on the 2011 Tarmac Pro frameset.


It looks to be available shortly... end of August. Some sizes may be available before others. MSRP is $2000.


----------



## sage1 (Dec 31, 2005)

Can someone take a guess on what the 2011 Roubaix Elite weighs in a 54?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Bikerumor.com had a 56cm weighed in at 19lbs 11 oz. You would figure a 54 would save about 3 or 4 ounces, I think. So, right around 19.5 lbs. Gotta love that Apex group, too. Best thing to come along in years, IMO.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

My 2011 Tarmac Pro frame was $2000 and should be in in early Sep according to my dealer. I sadly have to wait until some time in Oct for my S-Works Epic 29er.


----------



## christopjc (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks all. as PDain pointed out some of these 11's are the outgoing frame.

I took delivery of a 2010 Roubaix S-works this Firday! Couldn't wait for October and I'm frankly this is a lot of bike for me!


----------

